# Forced to sit through an Opera- Oh, the Horror!



## bravenewworld (Jan 24, 2016)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6157023/Andrea-Bocelli-fans-complain-performs-opera-not-greatest-hits.html

I'm posting this here because it's too ridiculous to go in the more august articles section (where the Daily Mail decidedly does not belong).

To be fair, if I was forced to sit through a rock-and-roll concert when I paid for Lucia di Lammermoor, I'd complain too. But I have never before read a more pointless article.

This way, however, interesting:

_Bocelli, 59, who is blind, is a singer, songwriter, and record producer. Celine Dion once said that 'if God would have a singing voice, he must sound a lot like Andrea Bocelli' while others have called Bocelli's voice 'the most beautiful in the world'. _

A Celine Dion compliment - I'd be worried if I were him.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Funny article.  I agree with some of the comments there though, it was probably the fault of the tour operator which bought the tickets and pumped it up to be something else.


----------

